# Fed up with Santa?



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.twingo-portal.de/flash/weihnachtsmann/weihnachtsmann.swf

346.1 - can you hit the reindeer?


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

350.4m 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me too ;D [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

350.4 as well. Ended up right by his feet.


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

there went my lunch hour..

looks like 350.4 is the max... :-/


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> 350.4m Â 8)


Eventually. :-[


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

360 and he's on Rudolphs back woo hoo


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

350.4 repeatably but can't do better and that yodelling is doing my head in now ;D.


----------

